# Duyuru > Gündem >  Türk Ocağı PKK'lılarla toplantıda!

## bozok

*UYARIYORUM
Türk Ocağı PKK’lılarla toplantıda!*


Türk Ocağı’na, İstanbul Başkanları Cezmi Bayram’ın, BDP’lilerle niçin sarmaş-dolaş olup beraber toplantılar yaptığını sormuştum.... Cezmi Bayram açıklama gönderdi ve özetle şunları söyledi: “Ekopolitik Derneğinin organizasyonunda toplantıların yapıldığı doğrudur. Bu toplantılar çerçevesinde Hakkari’ye gittiğim de doğrudur. Toplantılara sizin yazdığınız BDP’li isimlerin yanı sıra Musa Serdar üelebi, Vedat Bilgin ve Avni üzgürel gibi isimler de katılmaktadır. Bu derneğin peşin hiçbir ideolojik yönü yoktur” .... Açıklamanın özeti bu.. Tam bu noktada soralım BDP kurmay heyetinin destek olduğu bir yapının yani Ekopolitik Derneğinin siyasi bir amacının olmadığı nasıl söylenebilir? Bu derneğin kurucusu ABD vatandaşı Vamık Volkan’dır ve AKP paralelinde olduğu internet sitesinin içeriğinden bellidir. Dolayısı ile Türk Ocağı gibi misyonu belli bir yapının bu gibi oluşumlara dahil olması, ancak onlara meşruiyet kazandırma yani dolgu malzemesi olmakla izah edilebilir... İsimlerin bağımsız olarak katılması ayrı, Türk Ocağı’nın kurumsal olarak orada bulunması ayrı şeydir. Türk Ocağı AKP’ye yaranma adına misyonunu inkar eder haldedir herkesi uyarıyorum!


*Sabahattin üNKİBAR* / YENİüAğ GZT. / 1 Ekim 2010



http://www.yg.yenicaggazetesi.com.tr...hp?haber=15098

----------

